# IEM under 1K



## Revolution (May 8, 2018)

Hi,
I need a a IEM under 1K.
With of without Mic doesn't matter for me.
I want it to listen Music mainly except other small things.
I have entry level mi smart phone and I will use IEM with that.
I have to commute in noisy bus and train near 5 hours every day.
So IEM must be comfortable for 2+2 hours daily with good noise cancellation feature.
Please don't suggest Sound Magic.
My last PL11 last for 10 months and this ES18 lasted only 8 months.
My bro and elder sister both have 1MORE Piston Fit Earphones with MIC and its OK but did not like its Bass,build quality or noise cancellation that much.
I'm also looking for only small size good silicon earbud.
Where can I buy that specific size only ?
I have no problem to buy more than one pairs if those are not super expensive.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 6, 2018)

Got KZ ATE recently.
But not impressed at all.
Using with Redmi Note 5A and Poweramp.
Do I need to Tweak any Settings(EQ) ?
Which is better Silicon Earbud or Foam ?
Please help!


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2018)

Foam or Silicon Ear tips wont make a change in SQ. I have expensive comply foam tips but I find them highly overrated. Use flanged silicon tips, very comfortable to ear.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 7, 2018)

Thanks!
Do I need to change EQ to get better SQ ?
Searched at web but could not found good EQ setting for KZ-ATE.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2018)

I have never messed around with EQ, I also owned ES18 and KZ ATE.

ES 18 < KZ ATE <<< E10c.

After I bought E10c, its so good I bought E10bt recently as well (same earphone with bluetooth). YOu should never have bothered with KZ ATE now, because e10c used to be a 2.5k product whose cost has gone down to 1k since a year or 2. There is no way KZ ATE could match E10c's sound quality.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 7, 2018)

How much better is e10c compared to es18? I mean in movies/tv shows will it have remarkable improvement(kinda like going from 300-400 philips to es18 like).


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 7, 2018)

My personal guarentee, its going to be a remarkable improvement. You may take the opinion of saiyanGoku who also upgraded from ES18, KZ ATE and usied E10c.

PS : Both my E10c and E10bt are refurbs, both working fine. E10bt has a bulky battery unit which is it's only negative.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> as gone down to 1k since a year or 2. There is no way KZ ATE could match E10c's sound quality.


Nope, 1700Rs at FK and amazonin too.
At 1K there will be no second thought.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Use flanged silicon tips, very comfortable to ear.


Please help!
If you don't mind please share links to buy those.
Tried Ali but only found 3.8mm inner dia.
But I thing KZ-ATE need bigger dia.
May be 5mm inner dia ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2018)

Can you check your ES18 packaging, maybe it has flanged ear tips. Im not sure, but all my flanged tips came from e10c and e10bt box. Perhaps es18 also has that as well. 

KEITHNICO 6Pairs Clear Three Layer Silicone Eartips Earbuds Ear Tips Replacement Cushion Ear pads For Headphone Earphone(S M L)-in Earphone Accessories from Consumer Electronics on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I cant vouch for their quality as I use standard soundmagic flanged tips (double flanged). But this is what they look like.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2018)

Thanks!
Though I lost ES18 package but still remember that there were no flange eartips in the box.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> I have never messed around with EQ


So you using flat eq.
Which android player you using to listen music. I most listen alt rock,pop, hip hop,r&w, rap etc.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 8, 2018)

I use amazon music, and black player. I dont equalize much as im a noob at those things.

Kind of offtopic but musicbee (windows app) is an excellent music storage for your PC. it can synchronize your tracks from phones keeping folder structure and artist info intact. Try it out.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 8, 2018)

Thank you!
I will try black player free version.
Poweramp doesn't support folder structure.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 7, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> My personal guarentee, its going to be a remarkable improvement. You may take the opinion of saiyanGoku who also upgraded from ES18, KZ ATE and usied E10c.
> 
> PS : Both my E10c and E10bt are refurbs, both working fine. E10bt has a bulky battery unit which is it's only negative.



Finally which one is good to buy?

Wired
&
Wireless


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 7, 2019)

Wireless if your phone doesnt have jack. But E10-BT is bulky, try to go for some other wireless earphone, if bulkiness is a factor.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 7, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Wireless if your phone doesnt have jack. But E10-BT is bulky, try to go for some other wireless earphone, if bulkiness is a factor.



Need to buy wireless earphone for Redmi Note 3 and MI TV.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 8, 2019)

Nerevarine said:


> Wireless if your phone doesnt have jack. But E10-BT is bulky, try to go for some other wireless earphone, if bulkiness is a factor.





I choosed....boAt Rockerz 255...any view about this...

*www.amazon.in/dp/B07C2VJFDW/ref=cm_sw_r_wa_apa_i_HGhnCb0E92J43


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2019)

Reviews suggest it might be bass heavy if that's what you prefer(I don't like too much/thumping bass).


----------



## shreeux (Jan 8, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Reviews suggest it might be bass heavy if that's what you prefer(I don't like too much/thumping bass).



I tried searching not found anything for below 2K.
Suggest if any.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2019)

Not many wireless options below 2k anyway so unless you really dislike much bass this looks fine.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 9, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Not many wireless options below 2k anyway so unless you really dislike much bass this looks fine.


How is JBL T160BT
or
Any good one above 2K?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2019)

Amazon reviews are not that good & someone commented even after sales support is not good for JBL.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 9, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Amazon reviews ar?e not that good & someone commented even after sales support is not good for JBL.



Any websites or blog for good comparison or review?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jan 9, 2019)

Sound quality is very subjective bro, best you can infer from websites is how bassy or how neutral an earphone is. But if you want a review, head-fi is a good place to start.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 9, 2019)

I have JBL T160BT. I do use them sometimes. They have decent sound quality for the price. If you are a bass head then you certainly will not like these, they have medium bass. But if you are ok with this bass then you will like them after some hours of burn-in. The battery seems good, though I haven't measured how long it took to drain it out completely.

I mostly use wired Beyerdynamic Byron and sound is a bit cleaner in this one.

I got them on Amazon sale for INR 1499 I guess. I am not sure. On Amazon in my orders it shows I paid 1999 but I bought these cause they were on sale and I wanted a Bluetooth headsets.
I
In India it seems all the Bluetooth headsets are priced high just cause they are wireless.


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 9, 2019)

Also, if you are worried about warranty then get the headsets/headphones from Headphone zone as they might help you in claiming warranty. All you need to do is bear one side of shipping charges.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 10, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Also, if you are worried about warranty then get the headsets/headphones from Headphone zone as they might help you in claiming warranty. All you need to do is bear one side of shipping charges.


How much is the usual shipping charge(or which city to send to)?


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 10, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How much is the usual shipping charge(or which city to send to)?


In my case I got the Beyerdynamic contact number from the HZ site and directly sent my headsets to Bangalore from Chennai, for warranty claims, which costed me Rs.510. The return was paid by the company.
But @TigerKing sent his unit to HZ then they took care of the rest I guess.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 12, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> In my case I got the Beyerdynamic contact number from the HZ site and directly sent my headsets to Bangalore from Chennai, for warranty claims, which costed me Rs.510. The return was paid by the company.
> But @TigerKing sent his unit to HZ then they took care of the rest I guess.


Yes. I sent to HZ and they took care of the rest, next day I got new headsets.

Headphones | RHA
After clicking buy now site redirected to HZ.
HZ is authorised service centre partner of RHA.

RHA Warranty Claim & Service in India

Retailers | RHA
Here all RHA sold by HZ..


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 12, 2019)

Below 1k..
I purchased 1more piston fit from HZ.. 
Build quality is better than Mi Earphones of ₹699, sound is awesome..


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How is JBL T160BT
> or
> Any good one above 2K?


RHA - MA390 Universal

Try this..
More bass.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 12, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> RHA - MA390 Universal
> 
> Try this..
> More bass.


But this review here suggests they have "fairly neutral sound signature"
Best Earphones and Headphones Under Rs. 2,000


----------



## shreeux (Jan 12, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> RHA - MA390 Universal
> 
> Try this..
> More bass.



Bro, I need Bluetooth Wireless for Phone as well as MI TV (watching movies late night).,


Any view about this...*JAYS - t-Four Wireless*


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 12, 2019)

Reviews seems good but Aren't they costly? I would suggest to go for some wireless in ear ones until you Save some more money and get a over the ear bluetooth headphones which are going to cover your ears and give a better experience than in-ears. Though I cant really suggest any model as I have not used any Bluetooth headphones, neither am following to things to know about them. This is just a personal thought.


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> But this review here suggests they have "fairly neutral sound signature"
> Best Earphones and Headphones Under Rs. 2,000


When I was searching for IEM, I read it has more bass..
You should try HZ site reviews.
I think that reviewer got used to bass heavy IEMs and he/she may be found out that rha 390 is more neutral than other bass heavy products..

Review: RHA MA390 (Bass on a Budget) - Headphonesty
RHA MA390 Universal Review
RHA - MA390 U vs SoundMAGIC - E10C

Or
Try Sony
Sony - MDR-XB55AP


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 13, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Bro, I need Bluetooth Wireless for Phone as well as MI TV (watching movies late night).,
> 
> 
> Any view about this...*JAYS - t-Four Wireless*


Search on Google..

Jays a-Six Wireless review: Clear and well-balanced sound on the go- Tech Reviews, Firstpost

Jays t-Jays Four - Good Bass with a Natural Tone


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Reviews seems good but Aren't they costly? I would suggest to go for some wireless in ear ones until you Save some more money and get a over the ear bluetooth headphones which are going to cover your ears and give a better experience than in-ears. Though I cant really suggest any model as I have not used any Bluetooth headphones, neither am following to things to know about them. This is just a personal thought.



Understand your thought. Yes, the price was a little high. Below 3K, the review was good.

I like to buy later OverEar Wireless Bluetooth. That budget expensive as of now.

If any suggestion welcome.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 13, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Search on Google..
> 
> Jays a-Six Wireless review: Clear and well-balanced sound on the go- Tech Reviews, Firstpost
> 
> Jays t-Jays Four - Good Bass with a Natural Tone



Yeah, Got it. Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 13, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> When I was searching for IEM, I read it has more bass..
> You should try HZ site reviews.
> I think that reviewer got used to bass heavy IEMs and he/she may be found out that rha 390 is more neutral than other bass heavy products..
> 
> ...


Anything good with neutral signature under 1/2k(wire & wireless)? (assuming soundmagic ES18 as reference).


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Anything good with neutral signature under 1/2k(wire & wireless)? (assuming soundmagic ES18 as reference).


Audiophile 101: The Beginner Guide to Headphones & Hi-Res Audio

Really useful..

I can't suggest one..
It's upto you. Find what suits you..

Wired

RHA - MA390 Universal

JAYS - a-JAYS One+

Beyerdynamic - Beat BYRD

*www.headphonezone.in/collections/best-earphones-under-rs-2000/products/1more-single-driver

*www.headphonezone.in/collections/best-earphones-under-rs-2000/products/soundmagic-e10c


Wireless

*www.headphonezone.in/collections/wireless-bluetooth-earphones/products/soundmagic-es20bt

You need to spend more for quality sound in wireless category.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 14, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Audiophile 101: The Beginner Guide to Headphones & Hi-Res Audio
> 
> Really useful..
> 
> ...




Great, Thanks for detailed research.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 16, 2019)

Today Received *JAYS - t-Four Wireless from  Headphone Zone @ 2999/-*

*i.imgur.com/YzqVExU.jpg

*i.imgur.com/IHN5zIl.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2019)

Post a small review here later if possible.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Post a small review here later if possible.



Ok, I am not a great audiophile...Just listen to a few songs and watched Movie...Quiet Good. Let's see after few how is different from present quality.

Read below article:-

*Burning in your Headphones*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2019)

Curious about one thing,all these wireless headphones/earphones come with inbuilt lithium ion battery but is it replaceable.If not then how much is its lifetime assuming 10 hours everyday(like it says on the box "10 hours playtime").


----------



## shreeux (Jan 17, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Curious about one thing,all these wireless headphones/earphones come with inbuilt lithium ion battery but is it replaceable.If not then how much is its lifetime assuming 10 hours everyday(like it says on the box "10 hours playtime").



No Idea how to replace...We can't replace the battery...Till warranty, they will replace...After that will chargeable...I think so.,


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 17, 2019)

So it is like mobile/laptop battery with ~2 years of life.


----------



## Minion (Jan 18, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Bro, I need Bluetooth Wireless for Phone as well as MI TV (watching movies late night).,
> 
> 
> Any view about this...*JAYS - t-Four Wireless*


I would suggest this
*Plantronics - Backbeat 505
for 18hrs battery life and good  sound quality *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 18, 2019)

Minion said:


> I would suggest this
> *Plantronics - Backbeat 505
> for 18hrs battery life and good  sound quality *


He already bought JAYS.


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2019)

Minion said:


> I would suggest this
> *Plantronics - Backbeat 505
> for 18hrs battery life and good  sound quality *



Thanks...Will add on later Onear Headphone.

Other than any ear buds look like smaller


----------



## shreeux (Jan 18, 2019)

How is this deal? Worth to buy wired earphones. Makes Greedy.

SoundMAGIC - E10C


----------



## Minion (Jan 19, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How is this deal? Worth to buy wired earphones. Makes Greedy.
> 
> SoundMAGIC - E10C



Good


----------



## TheProfessor1987 (Apr 25, 2019)

Revolution said:


> Hi,
> I need a a IEM under 1K.
> With of without Mic doesn't matter for me.
> I want it to listen Music mainly except other small things.
> ...



Hi, probably I'm replying a bit late but better late than never 
Bhai, if you want good quality, wired is always better than wireless (technically). Also, there is no hassle of charging. Although, I do agree that wireless is convenient.
If you want to try something different, I suggest Signature Acoustics wooden earphone C12 V2.0.
It has good sound and comes with free memory foam eartips - so you can use them for extra comfort and noise isolation.
Cable quality is ruf and tuff for travelling and in case of problem, it has 1.5 year warranty man. Earlier price was 1000 but now it is slightly more.


----------



## TigerKing (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> How is this deal? Worth to buy wired earphones. Makes Greedy.
> 
> SoundMAGIC - E10C


Deal is great, but check if V-shape sound signature matches your playlist or music you play.. before buying this one..

Sound Signatures Explained
What does a V-shaped sound signature mean? - Headphonesty
Sound Quality in Headphones Explained
Find Out What Sound Signature Do You Prefer! [QUIZ] - Earphone King


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> How much better is e10c compared to es18? I mean in movies/tv shows will it have remarkable improvement(kinda like going from 300-400 philips to es18 like).


E10c is much better than ES18, I bought E10c in 2016 for 2.7k and was surprised to see such a big price drop now. Music lovers won't be disappointed.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Any websites or blog for good comparison or review?


headphonezone and they have experts panel also who will call you back in case of any doubts.


----------



## shreeux (Aug 13, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Today Received *JAYS - t-Four Wireless from  Headphone Zone @ 2999/-*
> 
> *i.imgur.com/YzqVExU.jpg
> 
> *i.imgur.com/IHN5zIl.jpg





Past one week Crackling Sound on Right side...warranty claim request done....Lets See.,

Crackling Sound


----------



## TigerKing (Aug 13, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Curious about one thing,all these wireless headphones/earphones come with inbuilt lithium ion battery but is it replaceable.If not then how much is its lifetime assuming 10 hours everyday(like it says on the box "10 hours playtime").



Batteries can be purchased from local market and little soldering work needed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2019)

TigerKing said:


> Batteries can be purchased from local market and little soldering work needed.


In other words,not for your average buyer.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2019)

whitestar_999 said:


> Curious about one thing,all these wireless headphones/earphones come with inbuilt lithium ion battery but is it replaceable.If not then how much is its lifetime assuming 10 hours everyday(like it says on the box "10 hours playtime").


The batteries are available as spare parts, but needed a good mechanic hands to replace it.

Bluetooth Wireless Headset Battery Replacement

10hrs of playtime per day should last for 3~4 yrs on average


----------



## TigerKing (Oct 20, 2020)

@akhilkore, Your top 10 choices for Smart TVs are worst.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 20, 2020)

TigerKing said:


> Your top 10 choices for Smart TVs are worst.


I've reported that post for self promotion spam. Please edit his link out from your post.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 26, 2020)

[In reply to n earlier spampost]

Like seriously? Before getting banned, I wud like to suggest you that your list is sh#t.  I am reporting u because of spamming.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 27, 2020)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Like seriously? Before getting banned, I wud like to suggest you that your list is sh#t.  I am reporting u because of spamming.


My advice is not to quote spam post, you probably already know the reason. Also, SaiyanGoku has already mentioned this in post above to another member.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Oct 27, 2020)

TheSloth said:


> My advice is not to quote spam post, you probably already know the reason. Also, SaiyanGoku has already mentioned this in post above to another member.



corrected now


----------

